# Receiving post from the UK



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Now I'm pretty sure there has been a thread already about this but I can't find it.

Does anyone have any experience of receiving post (parcels) from the UK, especially to Sharm?

Just received a parcel from a friend of mine, had to pay customs - ok fine I was expecting that so no great shock there - but when I came to open it, I found that it had already been opened at the post office, the items inside had been wrapped by my friend as they were an xmas pressie, so the post office had opened the wrapping and after inspection just stuffed it all back inside the jiffy bag 

Any advice on what the senders can write on the outer packaging to stop the little darlings from opening my parcels before they even get to me?!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I have never managed to get a parcel here.. and the only letters I ever receive are government official letters. I have even sent myself letters from the UK, just in case all those people who tell me they are sending birthday cards etc are lying, but I have never even had my own posted letter. I have been to the main place in Dokki but they always act stupid and pretend they don't understand you however I know people who tend to get all their mail so I think it is just down to plain luck. I would imagine that everything will be opened and checked for customs..


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Widget said:


> Any advice on what the senders can write on the outer packaging to stop the little darlings from opening my parcels before they even get to me?!


There is nothing they can write. The packages must be opened to make sure there is nothing illegal (contraband) being sent in them. Also, to determine if items qualify for a "customs fee". Usually determined by the mood of the customs officer for the day.

Just count yourself lucky you actually received everything that was sent. I and others have had items stolen from packages on numerous occasions.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> There is nothing they can write. The packages must be opened to make sure there is nothing illegal (contraband) being sent in them. Also, to determine if items qualify for a "customs fee". Usually determined by the mood of the customs officer for the day.
> 
> Just count yourself lucky you actually received everything that was sent. I and others have had items stolen from packages on numerous occasions.


Ok that's fine, I was just wondering. I know why they have to open stuff and was well aware of the customs implications of getting stuff in the post.

I also know I'm lucky to have had it arrive at all, I've checked with my friend and everything that should have been in it was there, so that's also a bonus, but I guess whoever checked didn't really fancy the girly Primark vest and snuggly xmas design socks for themselves!


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

I used the postal service for post to Sharm several times, and as you said, post is always opened, whether it's presents wrapped or not. A good thing I used to do, to ensure before you leave the postal office that all is in the parcel, is to get the sender to write inside the parcel what it should contain Either write it on the actual wrapper or on the box containing the goods, at least you know then what should be there.
I have also had several letters go missing and even once a magazine that was sent got to me three months late after being rediected to Malaysia!!!
Needless to say, I don't use the system anymore.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Sometimes they open, sometimes they don't.

Have them place the contents with women's bra and a box of sanitary towels, have some make up put in there.. they won't look much further

DHL and Fed Ex prove more reliable but are subject to be opened but have everything listed on the way bill, you can also pick up from the depot in Sharm

I recommend DHL as the guy who owns it is "OK" uses a common sense approach and speaks English


----------

